
Show HN: Turn a markdown document into an interactive tutorial - danfromberlin
https://stacktile.io
======
spdustin
If the browsing user selects one of the samples on the site (which is verified
easily with a quick hash on the client side), why on earth are you processing
it again? Load shouldn't be an issue here.

Honestly, users shouldn't even be able to ruin your sales pipeline by
interrupting your pitch. Why let us enter any markdown? It's an example, you
have a few representative samples, just take their output and hard code it and
move on. As it stands now, I probably won't remember to come back so see what
this is all about, and waiting for an email isn't really going to increase the
odds that I come back.

Just some honest feedback for you. TL:DR: I was intrigued by the first page,
put off by the unnecessary wait when you could've hard coded the response when
a user chooses an existing sample.

~~~
jordanwallwork
Exactly what I thought. Crazy to be prompted to register an account when I'm
just trying to run the demo

~~~
simple10
I tried it a couple of times. You only get prompted to sign up if the system
is overloaded and it dumps you into the waiting queue. Otherwise, it goes
right into the demo which creates a clickable preview to auto enter commands
or you can type directly into the shell.

This looks promising. Nice work Dan and Stacktile team. Looking forward to
seeing what the community does with it.

~~~
danfromberlin
thanks for the kind words

------
pmontra
I'm getting

    
    
        500 error
        [root]$ :(){ :|:& };:
        -bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
    

Hopefully that second line and bash don't hint at a command execution
vulnerability.

~~~
danfromberlin
Hi, no.. it's just an attempt at humor.

~~~
nathancahill
I'd get rid of it. Why would you add more confusion to your product? It's hard
enough to grasp as a novel concept without adding misdirection.

~~~
popey456963
Nah, I really love it actually! It's a really good error page.

I hope anyone who thinks about it for more than five seconds will realise it's
a joke.

------
nijiko
1\. Clicked "try it now" for demo. 2\. Went straight to a "give us your email"
page. 3\. Left and will never go back.

~~~
danfromberlin
Hi, Dan here again, some of our visitors will hit our waiting queue today.

If it's any consolation, I can certainly appreciate the frustration some will
experience due to this, but we're just bound by the reality of our wallet at
the moment. We also mean no harm by inviting those in the queue to provide an
email.

~~~
twakefield
I would at least add a demo video or something to show how the product works.
I had the same experience and was confused why the demo would require me to
signup. At best, it came off as poor UX, at worst, a bit sleazy.

At any rate, it's an interesting idea. I would like to see a demo without
having to signup for something.

------
BoudewijnE
> The Data Controller reserves the right to make changes to this privacy
> policy at any time by giving notice to its Users on this page. It is
> strongly recommended to check this page often.

I laugh.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Yeah, are we supposed to run a cron job that periodically downloads the page
and diffs it with the previous version?

Come to think of it, I smell a startup idea... Privacy Policy Monitoring as a
Service...

~~~
akavel
By the way, there are already services at least for automatic diffing:
[https://www.changedetection.com/](https://www.changedetection.com/) etc. (I
don't know if this one is better than others, but this one has a memorable
name; I have it pointed at one page, and get notifications from time to time,
but never actually cared to dive in and check the diffs... :/ )

------
joosters
The real killer app would be the complete opposite, i.e. turning an
interactive tutorial into a README file...

~~~
danfromberlin
Thanks! We're working on something kinda' like this.

------
afshinmeh
Is this an email collecting app or what?

I'm clicking on the button to see what does this app do and they it says
signup and we will notify you later.

~~~
danfromberlin
Hi, Dan from stacktile.io

we're giving people the option to sign up to be notified when we have a free
slot, but you're not required to sign up to try us out. It's just that we have
many more people coming to try us than we expected.

Sorry about that!

~~~
brudgers
Just yesterday, I received a straight to voicemail all from a company from
whom I once purchased software in 2007. My guess is that I'm in their lead
database for upgrades that is given to new hires in phone sales. It got me
thinking about email collection -- it's one of my standard feedback items on
"Show HN".

Anyway, I thought for a moment about the fact that there is no company that I
love so much that I want to receive periodic emails from it. Not even Taco and
few companies do engagement emails as beautifully designed as Trello.

There's a scale at which bulk email operations make sense. I don't think the
"doing things that don't scale" is the right stage for optimizing. Usually,
emails are another TODO item in the receiver's inbox. They're not solutions.

My advice, focus on solutions.

Good luck.

------
lima
The HN title is somewhat of an understatement... This is really cool.

[https://stacktile.io/org/ansible/workflows/670a1fda-3372-400...](https://stacktile.io/org/ansible/workflows/670a1fda-3372-400d-99ea-d9e585ccdec5?activate_tour=1)

------
rickycook
that is one hell of a jump in pricing. free to 239 euro p/month

------
nkjoep
The usual scam, they ask for email and try to gather more leads.

``` Unfortunately, we are out of free slots at the moment. We're Sorry! If you
would like to be notified as soon as we have a free slot available, we invite
you to sign up. ```

I'm really disappointed.

~~~
danfromberlin
Hi, Dan from stacktile again, we've prepared a short screencast video for
anyone who can't get a free slot but doesn't feel like signing up:

[https://vimeo.com/174582090](https://vimeo.com/174582090)

------
Freaky
The markdown text input is borderline unreadable in Chrome on Windows 10:
[https://i.imgur.com/vTu2J34.png](https://i.imgur.com/vTu2J34.png)

~~~
danfromberlin
Thank you for the screenshot.

------
fiatjaf
Markdown or HTML?

From the example:

    
    
        1. <a href="https://app.storj.io/#/signup" target="_blank">Sign up</a> for a Storj account.

~~~
Vendan
Technically, markdown can contain html, so that is pure markdown still.

------
erjjones
#fail on the demo and then add the arrogant .. "We seem to be to popular at
the moment ... give me your email"

~~~
danfromberlin
Sorry about the choice of wording. What we're trying to communicate is,
"You're welcome to leave an email if you'd like to be notified."

we certainly didn't mean it to come off as being arrogant

------
hbz
An interactive guide to fork bombing

------
herbst
Dat fast scroll jacking.

------
speps
500 then 404...

~~~
y2jaj
same.

~~~
danfromberlin
Hi, This is Dan from stacktile,

first of all, thanks for checking us out!

I'm sorry if you hit an error, we're a victim of our own popularity at the
moment. We're working to accommodate pretty huge the increase in traffic from
HN.

------
fuzzythinker
{ detail: "CSRF Failed: CSRF token missing or incorrect." }

~~~
afshinmeh
Damn Django.

------
diegorbaquero
Good idea, Not working though :(

